
Xiaomi Mi 10 Ultra Transparent Edition with 120X Zoom Official Posters - mobilejournal
https://sparrowsnews.com/2020/08/08/xiaomi-mi-10-ultra-transparent-edition/
======
Normille
Surprised Xiaomi haven't fallen foul of the US's anti-China protection racket
yet.

~~~
pinkfoot
My money says DJI is next.

